# Help Identifying Shoulder Press Bench



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anybody have any information on this shoulder press bench, make and model etc?

It has 'Unique' engraved on the side so I'm guessing that's the make, have tried googling various combinations but can't find any info online.

I'm looking to sell it as I don't use it, but obviously need to know how much it's worth etc. It's a solid piece of kit, would guess it weighs 100kg+, what would a bench like this be worth?










Thanks for any help


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Anybody?

No?

Dust.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Anybody?

No?

Dust.


----------



## Turtle69 (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry I have no information on your bench. Why not auction it with a reserve as like and antique old skool hardcore iron weights bench or something?? Or ask for offers over a period of time and accept the highest.

Good luck


----------

